# safari et banque HSBC/CCF



## filalakena (4 Septembre 2008)

bonjour je tiens a signaler que depuis que cette banque a changé son site, safari n'est plus compatible pour accéder à ses comptes 

voila la réponse de la banque:

Par votre courriel du 01/09/2008, vous exprimez votre mécontentement à propos de votre accès banque à distance sur le site www.hsbc.fr . Vous utilisez le navigateur Safari et ne parvenez pas à accéder à vos comptes. Vous souhaitez nous sensibiliser sur le sujet.

Je regrette sincèrement les désagréments que vous avez pu ressentir dans cette situation ainsi que la perception négative que vous avez eu de nos services à cette occasion.

Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me faire part de vos remarques. La Direction de la Qualité, dont c'est la mission permanente, va les transmettre aux équipes en charge des axes d'amélioration du site internet. 

Je vous confirme que pour les utilisateurs de MAC OSX, il convient d'utiliser le navigateur Firefox 1.0.7. Il est disponible gratuitement sur le site www.firefox.fr ou http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net   . 

J'espère que votre décision de clôturer vos comptes n'est pas arrêtée. 

Je vous souhaite bonne réception des présentes informations et vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur , l'expression de ma considération distinguée.

Bien cordialement, 


je suis client depuis près de 30 ans et je pense donc clore mon compte car de toute façon il ne sera pas accessible sur un iphone 
voila à bon entendeur

je suis par ailleurs au crédit agricole et boursorama et ma femme au CIC sans aucun problème


donc quand on dit que HSBC va passer sur iphone je pense que ya erreur


----------



## demougin (5 Septembre 2008)

passes a la SG, c'est correct pour les differents navigateurs (j'ai SG, HSBC, AXA, et d'autres), si tu changes de banque n'oublies pas un petit recommande avec avis de reception pour leur dire que c'est par defaut de service que tu changes et qu'evidement il ne saurait y avoir aucun frais a ta charge. copie si necessaire a association de consommateur du coin.


----------



## MADBaseStory (12 Septembre 2008)

Alors moi je galère avec HSBC je suis expatrié avec mon compte en France que je dois consulter sur le le net. Bref Quand j'ai reçu mes identifiants je me suis connecter une première fois sans souci. La deuxième fois c'est pas passer: tout d'abord le site hsbc.fr nous balade entre deux pages constamment si on utilise Safari 3.1.2 (mon cas), ensuite on fait un p'tit tour dans la rubrique "Aide" où un lien nous est donné... sauf que les identifiants ne marchent pas sur ce lien (les identifiants seraient différent) et l'accès aux comptes se bloque. Du coup faut re-demander ses identifiants.

Dans l'optique ou je me serais trompé en entrant mes identifiants je réessaye une fois reçu mes nouveaux identifiants en faisant trèèèès attention et là ça rate pas je bloque mon accès pour la deuxième fois dans la même semaine: ma conseillère va me prendre pour un tronc mais bon...

Si quelqu'un sait comment on peut se connecter sur hsbc.fr sans bloquer constamment ses comptes je suis intéressé!!! Je peux pas faire 2000 bornes à chaque fois!!!

Merci


----------



## MADBaseStory (7 Octobre 2008)

Juste un petit message histoire de dire que les problèmes de compatibilité entre le mac et le site de la banque HSBC ont été résolu, plus besoin de passer par l'adresse donnée dans la rubrique "aide".


----------



## filalakena (8 Octobre 2008)

MADBaseStory a dit:


> Juste un petit message histoire de dire que les problèmes de compatibilité entre le mac et le site de la banque HSBC ont été résolu, plus besoin de passer par l'adresse donnée dans la rubrique "aide".



désolé de te contredire mais HSBC ne fonctionne pas avec safari 
il faut passer par firefox 
de plus certains titres comme air liquide ne sont accessibles qu'avec internet explorer....
bon de toutes façons j'ai quitté définitivement cette banque  :mouais:


----------



## ChaosTheory (19 Novembre 2008)

Ben voilà, j'ai le même problème... 

Je suis en train de quitter la BNP pour leur incompétence et voilà comment on m'accueille chez HSBC ! lol 

Reste à espérer que ça change et vite parce que je ne vais pas me servir de FireFox pour leurs beaux yeux... :s


----------



## filalakena (19 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ben voilà, j'ai le même problème...
> 
> Je suis en train de quitter la BNP pour leur incompétence et voilà comment on m'accueille chez HSBC ! lol
> 
> Reste à espérer que ça change et vite parce que je ne vais pas me servir de FireFox pour leurs beaux yeux... :s



pour le coup je ne suis plus chez eux mais la réponse a été claire il faut passer par firefox pour pouvoir se connecter avec ses identifiants.
 je n'ai pas eu de problème concernant safari  avec d'autres banques comme la CIC, le Crédit agricole ni avec boursorama-banque


----------



## zouave2000 (19 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Ben voilà, j'ai le même problème...
> 
> Je suis en train de quitter la BNP pour leur incompétence et voilà comment on m'accueille chez HSBC ! lol
> 
> Reste à espérer que ça change et vite parce que je ne vais pas me servir de FireFox pour leurs beaux yeux... :s



Bonsoir,

En utilisant Safari 3.2 ou Firefox 3.04 (avec Tiger) je ne rencontre aucune difficulté sur le site HSBC. 

C'est vrai que Safari ne figure pas parmi les navigateurs recommandé/requis. En même temps sur les configurations ils énoncent uniquement windows98/2000/me/xp + internet explorer 6 ou Firefox 1.5 pour PC , ou Mac OS X + Firefox 1.5.  Je crois savoir que des versions de windows plus récentes sont sorties depuis...

Peut-être un souci d'identifiant / mot de passe (ou bien un truc encore plus bizarre et mystérieux) ?

Bon courage !


----------



## ratapignata (23 Novembre 2008)

et cela ne s'arrange pas certains y arrivent et d'autres pas .. avec 10,5,5,5 et safari 3,2 cela ne m


----------



## ratapignata (23 Novembre 2008)

et cela ne s'arrange pas certains y arrivent et d'autres pas .. avec 10,5,5,5 et safari 3,2 cela ne marche pas
Avez vous d'autres nouvelles

merci


desole pour le doublon incomplet manip foireuse


----------

